#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  >  『狼之樂園首頁側邊欄』徵集優秀連載作品展示！（第六期，報名已結束）

## 雪麒

第五期： http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57684
（若希望繼續展示，請再次回文報名）

是否希望你的作品有更大的展示空間，被更多友獸關注？
現在，『狼之樂園首頁側邊欄』提供這樣的機會！
側邊欄即首頁右邊，用於顯示部落格新文章和Facebook專頁的區塊集，
狼之樂園在首頁側邊欄開放這一新區塊，用於優秀連載作品的展示，以鼓勵創作者們創作優秀作品。

*獲得展示機會的連載作品，將可以在2個月的時間內在樂園首頁側邊欄展示作品標題、簡介、連載進度和鏈接，以吸引更多會員關注。*
（如2個月後希望繼續連載展示，請再次參與下一期徵稿）

*== 報名詳情 ==*
*報名期：*2016/2/24 - 2016/2/28 24：00
*名額：*4個，已完結和未完結作品各2個（視情況調整或設立投票期）
*要求：*
必須是樂園會員已在樂園版面上發表的連載作品。如是文學作品，總字數應達到3000字以上；如是漫畫或其他連載圖畫作品，總頁數/圖畫張數應達到10頁以上。

*== 報名方式 ==*
複製以下表單並回覆於本帖：

申請者：
作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：
完結狀態：
作品鏈接：
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

申請者：皇天蒼狼
作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：叛月
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：每一章節1800~2500字
完結狀態：連載中，目前更新至四之曲
作品鏈接：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57774
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：幾十年來，來自那被稱為『惡魔一族』的伊亞諾特一族的狼人──蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特，一直被聯邦情報局追捕，是十大頭號要犯之一。他與整座星辰大陸的重要罪犯都有聯繫，因此有「犯罪守門者」之稱號。

有一天，蒼煌突然走進位於利文薩公國聯盟王城的聯邦情報局總部自首，並指自己與聯邦情報局有相同的興趣，也就是捉拿危險的罪犯和恐怖分子。其後蒼煌向聯邦情報局提出了一個交易，是聯邦情報局無法拒絕的：他會與聯邦情報局合作捉拿罪犯和恐怖分子，但只會與聯邦情報局三星探員洛伊萊特‧克勞斯對話......

呼呼，這次換個作品報名，辛苦雪麒了

----------


## 雪麒

報名已結束，蒼狼的《叛月》入選。側邊欄已經更新，請蒼狼查收～

----------

